# How many of you homecook your pup's food?



## Jazzy&Sophi (Feb 25, 2013)

I started cooking my girls' food about a year ago. I generally cook down chicken in water or no-sodium chicken broth to keep it moist, then add brown rice & rotating Green Beans/ Peas&Carrots weekly. They love it, but I know supplements are needed to keep their vitamins/minerals in their system. I haven't been sure as to what supplement to use, so I feed them their Simply Gold Dry Dog Food with their chicken/brown rice/veggie mix so they'll still get the dog food supplements. Does anyone have suggestions as to the best supplement to use so they can truly get off of dog food completely? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi! The most important thing about home cooking is to be sure that the meal has the correct calcium/phosphorous ratio.
Calcium needs to be added to achieve the proper balance, otherwise there can be long term affects on health.
Dogs "in the wild" would have eaten bones which gave them additional calcium.
The dog food which you are adding is itself balanced, but it is not doing anything to balance the phosphorous rest of the ingredients, mostly from the meat.
When I first started homecooking, I read quite a few books and I think that is the best way to learn. I had to read a few, because some of them make it really complicated, but it doesn't have to be. 
You can find recipes that are already balanced. Once you understand how to balance things, you can create your own recipes doing the calculations to balance. I think starting with some simple receipes is the best way to go.
You can also add other supplements, depending on your dog's specific needs, such as fish oil, probiotics, and a multivitamin.
I love home cooking, because they love it, and it is so much better for them! You are smart to make sure that they are getting all the specific nutrients they need.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I homecook and add to the food when all prepared Animal Essentials Seaweed Calcium. Then at each meal (2 times a day) I add Animal Essentials Multi-vitamin, the same brand Probiotics and sometimes Fish Oil. Zoe is an extremely fussy eater and with all the recalls on different food it makes me feel better to homecook. Although on occasion when I don't have time I will give her Fromm Gold Grain free chicken (wet food).

There are different brands of supplements you can use. I just happened to have searched here on SM and a member was using it so I bought it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jazzy&Sophi said:


> I started cooking my girls' food about a year ago. I generally cook down chicken in water or no-sodium chicken broth to keep it moist, then add brown rice & rotating Green Beans/ Peas&Carrots weekly. They love it, but I know supplements are needed to keep their vitamins/minerals in their system. I haven't been sure as to what supplement to use, so I feed them their Simply Gold Dry Dog Food with their chicken/brown rice/veggie mix so they'll still get the dog food supplements. Does anyone have suggestions as to the best supplement to use so they can truly get off of dog food completely?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Even if you mix kibble with homecooked food, the diet can still be unbalanced if the homecooking makes up more than 25% of the diet.

Besides the correct calcium to phosphorus ratio, we homecookers must add an oil for linoleic acid. The type of oil and amount will depend on the protein source for a particular recipe.

We can't just "wing it" and guess which supplements and how much of each to add. It is very important to follow a recipe prepared by a canine nutritionist. Making substitutions can make it unbalanced and harm your dog.

Please read this article from Dr. Becker:

Know What the Best Homemade Diet for Your Pet Is

We have a list of canine nutritionists pinned in this section. Balance IT and Pet Diets allow you to generate recipes from their website without a consultation with a nutritionist. The Balance IT recipes are free, but you must purchase their supplement to make it balanced. Pet Diets charges $25 per recipe and you also have to buy Balance IT to make their recipes nutritionally complete.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/123069-canine-nutritionists.html


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, like Marj said -- I'd strongly urge you to either use the Balance IT site - you can pay for recipes 

Or find a nutritionist for your pup 

I home cook. My two are vegetarians (sometimes vegan) due to Grace's liver... BUT we have a holistic vet who I run things by and get menus from.

I use VegeDog supplement that I bake in cookies (since I can't mix anything in Grace's food) and Prozyme Plus. BUT... my dogs are vegan/vegetarian, so their needs are a bit different than others.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> Or find a nutritionist for your pup


😳😳 really? Over there you have nutritionists for pets?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gabby said:


> 😳😳 really? Over there you have nutritionists for pets?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes... we do 

Many of them are either people nutritionists, as well or Holistic vets.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did forget to mention the oils I put in depending on if I use Salmon as the protein instead of chicken. You should ask your vet for advice on homecoming.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gabby said:


> 😳😳 really? Over there you have nutritionists for pets?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, nutrition is a veterinary specialty just like any other area. They are vets first, then specialize in nutrition. 

*Frequently Asked Questions*

*What is a veterinary nutritionist?*

Veterinary nutritionists are Diplomates of the American College of Veterinary Nutrition (ACVN). They are veterinarians who are board certified specialists in veterinary nutrition. Training involves intensive clinical, teaching, and research activities spanning at least two years. Trainees also are required to pass a written examination in order to obtain board certification.
Veterinary nutritionists are specialists that are uniquely trained in the nutritional management of both healthy animals and those with one or more diseases. Nutrition is critically important to maintain optimal health and ensure optimal performance, as well as to manage the symptoms and progression of specific diseases. Veterinary nutritionists are qualified to formulate commercial foods and supplements, formulate home-prepared diets, manage the complex medical and nutritional needs of individual animals, and understand the underlying causes and implications of specific nutritional strategies that are used to prevent and treat diseases.
Veterinary nutritionists may be involved in a variety of different activities, including conducting research, taking care of patients, consulting with veterinarians, owners, or industry, and teaching. Veterinary nutritionists work in a variety of different environments, including veterinary schools, pet food or drug companies, government agencies, or private veterinary hospitals. Some run their own businesses.
Frequently Asked Questions American College of Veterinary Nutrition


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to cook for my older dogs, but now that I travel and we're so busy I haven't. I cooked for the older ones because they just weren't wanting to eat any dog food. Plus they did so much better on home cooked...Al laughed,I don't even cook for him....just the two of us, we mainly eat out...or Al grills...

For me it was a labour of love,they enjoyed it and I sat with them while they ate,it made me happy to see them eat and enjoy...They went to the bridge 7 years ago...


----------

